# TT Roadster - from Hong Kong



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi guys! Greeting from Hong Kong! Had been watching this forum for a long time, and want to share what I've done over here on the other side of the planet. Here are some pics to share will you all.


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

gotta love the Japs!!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> gotta love the Japs!!


ERRRRR :roll: Hong Kong is part of China :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

jbell said:


> Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:
> 
> 
> > gotta love the Japs!!
> ...


Yes, now part of China. Used to be British Colony before 1997.


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

same thing .... well sort of... :roll:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

You will have to excuse Prettyboy, his school lets him on the computer but doesn't teach him English or Geography :roll:

That's a lot of work gone into that roadster


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

very very aggressive. like it.


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

WOW the fast and the furious! you got neons underneath too? :wink:


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

Gizmo750 said:


> You will have to excuse Prettyboy, his school lets him on the computer but doesn't teach him English or Geography :roll:


Hehe... that's fine, Prettyboy, Japan is not far from here though.



Gizmo750 said:


> That's a lot of work gone into that roadster


I love spending time on my car so much, that my wife almost send me permanently to sleep in my garage.... :?


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

Car looks superb [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## A4V (Mar 13, 2007)

So nice to see the green frog meets the world!!!~~ 8)


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

WoW! Go Green! Love the LED mod!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

well Japan is Closer to East China than it is to old blighty, well thats what my geography lessons told me, didnt learn how to spell though..

I like the white leds on the aircon panel..


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> gotta love the Japs!!


  Woah, steady now.

That car has had an incredible amount of time and effort (+not to mention money) spent on it, top marks. Some tidy and unique mods too. Adore the white LEDs behind the heater controls and that is a very subtle "engine start" button. How do you control the heated seats now though? Defi gauges are lush too.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

Thewhite LEDs is a project for fun. The original red theme is very nice indeed, but after a while. Both me and my buddy (who drives an A4) decided to make a change. So here they are. Quite nice for a different feel and look.  Of course, have to take the whole thing apart, including the A/C controller itself and the aftermarket headunit...


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Wow, all I can say is there is a lot of Love in that car.....

Can you tell me more about those gauge pods. I am looking for something like that I would be interested if you can tell me where I can get them? 
Preferably 52mm.

The LED work really personalises your car. I think that is great!


----------



## vatis (Apr 8, 2006)

Just wow ! Very nice car mate!!!

I will send you mine to do the same . LOL

Cheers


----------



## A4V (Mar 13, 2007)

JayGemson said:


> Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:
> 
> 
> > gotta love the Japs!!
> ...


Hong Kong spec doesnt come with heated seats.


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

WAZ-TT said:


> Wow, all I can say is there is a lot of Love in that car.....
> 
> Can you tell me more about those gauge pods. I am looking for something like that I would be interested if you can tell me where I can get them?
> Preferably 52mm.
> ...


Thanks m8! The Defi guages I got them locally here, as they are quite popular here in HK on the Japs, say the STI and EVO. You can get them from OSIR site, they sell them in package, at reasonable price compared locally. I am thinking of getting the Defi Link Display to show the speed and rev digitally + oil temp reading.... next project maybe.

Man, this car is FUN FUN FUN!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

For the LED and Start Button, I must give the credit to my buddy A4V, he's the guy with the sodering iron and patience. The start button is linked to the lockset inside the steering column, with a relay to the brake switch. So when starting the car, I gotta press lightly on the brake peddal and press the start button.

A4V even got the RS4 OEM start button installed on his A4. :wink:


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

vatis said:


> Just wow ! Very nice car mate!!!
> 
> I will send you mine to do the same . LOL
> 
> Cheers


If you don't mind the shipping and living without the A/C for 2 weeks, why not! :lol:

thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice mate, i bet you've lined Riso's pockets with all those mods.


----------



## A4V (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for Cabrio letting me try on his babe!!

For the LED mod, must give credits to docurley which is a UK memeber to Audi Club Hong Kong forum. That was inspired by him from his web site.

http://hometown.aol.co.uk/curld7/AudBlueDash.html










Here is some photos of my RS4 engine start button.


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

Danny Boy said:


> Very nice mate, i bet you've lined Riso's pockets with all those mods.


You bet!! LOL

He's a really nice person, and guys, his new TT MK2 is very nice too!


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow... it looks absolutely stunning! 8) I think there are quite a few people here who wish you were a bit closer to Blighty so we could see the car in the flesh!

And it's the best colour for the roadster too! :wink:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> gotta love the Japs!!





> ERRRRR Hong Kong is part of China





> same thing .... well sort of...


 :evil: .. that would be like saying that the English are the same as the French!! DOH! A bit insulting but I'm sure you didn't mean any harm .. at least you're not Goody and the likes [smiley=rifle.gif]

Stunning car there, *TTCabrio* Is there a big following for Audis/TTs in HK? Do you think that the blue LED theme be extended to the ESP, Rear Heater and main dash lights also?

What part do you live in .. I used to live in Stanley 8)


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> Stunning car there, *TTCabrio* Is there a big following for Audis/TTs in HK? What part do you live in .. I used to live in Stanley 8)


Cool area you used to live in, rabvtec! Do you miss the bars by the coast?  I live on the Kowloon side (Prince Edward area). As a member of the Audi Club Hong Kong, we now have a small number of TT enthusiasts here, and we do have gatherings once in a while. Not only TT, but A4, A3, S4, A6, S3... really nice!!


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

thejepster said:


> And it's the best colour for the roadster too! :wink:


I am glad my wife loves green too...


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

TTCabrio said:


> rabvtec said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning car there, *TTCabrio* Is there a big following for Audis/TTs in HK? What part do you live in .. I used to live in Stanley 8)
> ...


*TTCabrio* . . I miss ALL the bars in HK! The [smiley=cheers.gif] and the [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
It looks as if there a healthy scene if your pic is anything to go by. So how do the prices compare for servicing, performance mods, etc?


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> Do you think that the blue LED theme be extended to the ESP, Rear Heater and main dash lights also?


We are trying to figure it out. It seems pretty hard to take the button itself apart. Our thought is, sure there is a tiny LED inside that can be changed, just a matter of how to safely take it apart without breaking it... we'll figure it out. :x


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> So how do the prices compare for servicing, performance mods, etc?


On servicing, the only local Audi Dealers sucks! Look, they know nothing about recalls and even can't answer simple questions. They even charge the customers on answering questions raised!! On Audi, there are maybe 2 or 3 places here that know our cars better, prices are ok comparing with stealers, and workmanship is way better. However, for mods like what I have on mine, like those LEDs and cosmetic stuffs, no garage here is willing to serve, so all must be DIYed. That's why I have to surf the net constantly to get ideas (from different forums of different makes). That could keep me busy at nite forever. :wink:


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

Patrick Graystone said:


> very very aggressive. like it.


Patrick, I wish I have a hardtop like yours for the rainy season here. And to stop the cats sleeping on the ragtop and leave the furballs all over, I have to clean my top every day!! Is it heavy and removable by one person?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Firstly, welcome to the forum. 

What a knockout car. 

Love the mods, inside and out. 

That side profile shot...wow. 8)


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

I will be making more posts here on what I had done on my car and what I'll be doing next. It's always great to meet soooooo many TTers!!!

I dunno, it seems like I am so addicted to my car that I have to do something on her daily... I debadged the whole rear end tonight (tho it's not the first time, still fun!). I think I need to see the doc. :?

The bare butt is so sexy!!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice, and good to see it's not all japanese car clubs over there.

my cousin has a s4 over there, he lives kowloon side, sai-kung


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

p1tse said:


> nice, and good to see it's not all japanese car clubs over there.
> 
> my cousin has a s4 over there, he lives kowloon side, sai-kung


Japs car clubs are still very strong here. We all started just about 2-3 years ago, and since Audi is gaining a lot of popularity in these years, instead of just seeing Mercs and Bimmers around only, there are now more new Audi owners joining us. Give your cousin our address and ask him to join our local gathering.

http://www.audiclub.org.hk


----------



## Lil Romeo (May 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Very nice TT you have there!

what is model is your stereo? & what brand are those splitters on your front skirt.

Any plans for the future?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> gotta love the Japs!!


gotta hate the prats !!! :roll:

TTCabrio - Hello and welcome, Love the time and effort you have put into the car looks tops :wink:


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

Lil Romeo said:


> Welcome to the forum, Very nice TT you have there!
> 
> what is model is your stereo? & what brand are those splitters on your front skirt.
> 
> Any plans for the future?


The stereo is by JVC KD-LHX502, once installed, the metal radio plate still managed to close properly. It's a 1-DIN DVD player with a small screen. It's only good for just showing some video, not very detail, but still good. Not supposed to watch the screen while driving, right? :wink: It's the old 2005 model, now they have the newer one with a slightly bigger 16:9 screen, still cool. BTW, used to have blue LEDs, changed them to white by redoing the LEDs inside. Look for installing a TV tuner, so I could listen to the TV morning news broadcast on my way to work.

The splitters are by DMC, and the two metal pieces are actually for the M3 splitters.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Same colour as mine 

Some nice touches on it, I like the start button. Had I been keeping mine then that was my next mod, I had it all sorted out too.

Graham


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

what are prices on stuff like?

i noticed you had the ATE big brake. how much are those over there and hoses etc.


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

JAAYDE said:


> TTCabrio - Hello and welcome, Love the time and effort you have put into the car looks tops :wink:


Thanks man, I'll participate more on this forum, tho I am a million miles away from you guys! You as a TT driver, should understand why I put so much love on her (I meant my car, haha). She's my mistress!!


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

p1tse said:


> what are prices on stuff like?
> 
> i noticed you had the ATE big brake. how much are those over there and hoses etc.


The ATE brake kit here in Hong Kong is around HK$11,000 that's like 790 pounds. Including the discs, calipers, pads and SS hoses.... and labour to get them installed.


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

Love_iTT said:


> Same colour as mine
> 
> Some nice touches on it, I like the start button. Had I been keeping mine then that was my next mod, I had it all sorted out too.
> 
> Graham


Your seats are..... clean!! Wonder how you keep it the way it is, must be hard, no jeans, right?

my start button is made by pivot. They have both illuminated blue or red to choose from. Some custom job to mount the button onto that hole (mine was just a fake button, as in HK, we dont have heated seat).


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

TTCabrio said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > what are prices on stuff like?
> ...


maybe slightly cheaper, but by the time you factor shipping, vat etc, it's similar.

i used to have a celica gen7, and my cousin brought me replica trd spoiler and replica c-one hood scoop, are there any replica stuff for the TT in hk?

i'm looking specifically for a new grill, like projectzwo or abt


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

p1tse said:


> ... are there any replica stuff for the TT in hk?
> 
> i'm looking specifically for a new grill, like projectzwo or abt


Forget it, I'd tried asked around here, zero luck. No replica anywhere here, and only the reputable shops here could order the genuine one, and putting a huge markup. I had asked about a caractere grill, they ask for HKD$3,500 (250 pounds) + paint charge + installation... damn!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

TTCabrio said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > ... are there any replica stuff for the TT in hk?
> ...


couldn't you source one from the internet..? Fitting is easy with that grill..


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

TTCabrio said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > ... are there any replica stuff for the TT in hk?
> ...


at that price you can get all kind of original grills, check out ttshop.co.uk and ttstuff.com

i can't believe there's no replica.

i sometimes see the abt on ebay.com, but never answer my questions


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

p1tse said:


> i sometimes see the abt on ebay.com, but never answer my questions


I got a real ABT grille of ebay for a Â£100.. a steal  I had to say that it was eating me up..


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

p1tse said:


> at that price you can get all kind of original grills, check out ttshop.co.uk and ttstuff.com
> 
> i can't believe there's no replica.
> 
> i sometimes see the abt on ebay.com, but never answer my questions


I can't believe that too until I spent time asking around. They have all kind of replica, just nothing for the TT!! I am a mesh grill lover, but so far I haven't found one on ebay. Got quotes from TT shop and TT Stuff, it's the shipping that kills, ended up pretty much the same or a tad bit cheaper than getting it locally.

Anyone here got a mesh grill up for sale? JE Design, caractere... :roll:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

don't think anyone has those forsale here.

anything else cheaper over the other side of the world?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great looking car , nice to see some different mods

I like the black audi rings on the grille 8)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Love the mods, the start button is my fav, allot of time and you have some real insight to have done these to such a high standard.

Photos are great too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice TT well modded do you see many TT in Hong Kong :?:


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

very nice, just thankfull its not like some creations that come from the far east. eg:veilside kits. they are the ugliest kits ever.


----------



## rodlodm (Jan 12, 2006)

You went through a lot of trouble.....very nice detail


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

conlechi said:


> I like the black audi rings on the grille 8)


That was one of my very first mod right after bought the car, a few coats of thin layers of matt black spray will do.



TTej said:


> the start button is my fav, al lot of time and you have some real insight to have done these to such a high standard.


Thanks! Since most of these cosmetic mods are done by me and my buddy instead of passing it to the garage, we have all the time to think things over on how we could perfect the workmanship. Installing the start button on the TT dash is not as difficult as getting the RS4 button installed on the A4. Tools we used includes hammer, saw, drill... kind of nasty. But the outcome is great!!



YELLOW_TT said:


> do you see many TT in Hong Kong :?:


Not a lot really, mostly due to the fact that people over here would want a more pratical vehicle to move people around instead. That's why A4 is a lot more popular here. And that makes TT a sure head turner on the street. Most TT on the roads in HK are pretty stock.



coTTsie said:


> very nice, just thankfull its not like some creations that come from the far east. eg:veilside kits. they are the ugliest kits ever.


Haha! Tell me about it, those kits make me sick... and I'm sure there won't be any market for those in Hong Kong as well.



rodlodm said:


> You went through a lot of trouble.....very nice detail


I enjoy every single minute with my greenie. Sure everyone here does too!

:wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just noticed one mod you are missing that would go well smoked corners


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just noticed one mod you are missing that would go well smoked corners


Yup, smoke corners AND smoke rear lights, they are now on my list.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCabrio said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed one mod you are missing that would go well smoked corners
> ...


Mods will they never end :wink:


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

Yea, Keep the mod list growing. We want to see more.


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Cool car, really like it !!

Where did you get those corner splitters?


----------

